# Ev cert info



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all i am after a copy of the compliance rules for nz and a name of someone to certify my truck in dunedin


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi - looks like you have a choice of 2 certifiers in Dunedin, both are class 4 (EV) certifiers. The list can be found here: http://www.lvvta.co.nz/contact.html#certifier

The build regs are currently under consideration so you would be best to talk to the certifier first. I have attached the current standard for your reference. Sorry about the markups - I didn't erase them before I scanned the document.

I tried to attach a link to the draft standard but it is now "dead". I have a copy at home which I might remember to upload later on.


----------

